# Infection?



## drfad (30/10/16)

So, I've had an extract pale Ale in the fridge for a couple of weeks just letting the us05 do its thing at 18 degrees. Had a check today and it's 1014 but has a winey taste. 
My fermenter was a bit dirty when I got it out of storage but I hit it with bleach and cleaned it thoroughly and our a new tap on it. 

Is this gone?


----------



## Lodan (30/10/16)

Hi drfad,
have you looked at the top surface of the brew? is there an odd signs there or just regular yeast. what was your recipe in detail? DId you thoroughly rinse after using the bleach?


----------



## altone (30/10/16)

drfad said:


> So, I've had an extract pale Ale in the fridge for a couple of weeks just letting the us05 do its thing at 18 degrees. Had a check today and it's 1014 but has a winey taste.
> My fermenter was a bit dirty when I got it out of storage but I hit it with bleach and cleaned it thoroughly and our a new tap on it.
> 
> Is this gone?


There are no physical signs of infection you can see?
By winey do you mean an alcoholic or sour taste or like a soft red wine?
If the latter, might be just due to immaturity of the brew. I've experienced that in the past and all turned out fine in the end.

Essentially, if the taste wasn't very unpleasant I'd let it go a little longer and see what happens.
If you spat it out I'd dump it.

More detail as per Lodan's post would help.

edit: I'm assuming as you've been brewing beer for so long you aren't using table sugar in your brews? This gives a flavor many class as winey or cidery


----------



## drfad (30/10/16)

It all looked fine although it didn't seem to get a big krausen and there's not as much sediment as I remember. 

I'm pretty sure I washed all the bleach out and sanitised properly. 
I don't have the recipe on me but two cans one of wheat, did boils of cascade and Amarillo


----------



## drfad (30/10/16)

It all looked fine although it didn't seem to get a big krausen and there's not as much sediment as I remember. 

I'm pretty sure I washed all the bleach out and sanitised properly. 
I don't have the recipe on me but two cans one of wheat, did boils of cascade and Amarillo


----------



## drfad (30/10/16)

More a cheap white wine, but didn't spit it out. No physical signs. 

It's been a couple of months since I brewed so am of of practice


----------



## altone (30/10/16)

Hmm, have you brewed with a 50% wheat mix before? 
I find if I add too much wheat it can give a bit of an alcoholic/off flavor.

Might be as simple as that....


edit: In a kind of APA I make I found around 10% wheat to be the max before the Pale Ale got drowned by the wheat and started tasting "wrong"


----------



## mikec (30/10/16)

Wheat extract cans are only 50% wheat though aren't they? So he's only got 25% wheat.


----------



## damoninja (30/10/16)

Had plenty of 100% wheat beers that don't taste off in any way. Quite light but not off by any means.


----------



## drfad (30/10/16)

I've used half wheat before and it turns out really well. 
It might just be a bit green so I've started the cold crash so I can get it into the key later in the week. 

Thanks all for your input and help - much appreciated!


----------



## drfad (23/11/16)

So, I've finally got this keg into rotation and... still pretty ordinary. It has slippery mouthfeel, not at all what I've had with similar recipes. The cheap white wine style taste is still there too. I think it's going to have to go on the garden - my first since my wife put the dryer on in the laundry while a pilsner was happily running along at 10c and suddenly got bumped up to 26


----------



## bearbeerbare (3/4/18)

Would this be an infection?
It’s a blonde pilsner and first glass out of every bottle is great but the second is cloudy , flat and barely drinkable. 

Current cleaning/sanitizing is rinse bottle 3 times when first emptied ,run through dish washer then store upside down in the garage until ready to bottle and run through the dish washer again with a small amount of sanitizer in the powder compartment. 

I’m fairly sure it is an infection but looking for confirmation before I declare war on my bottles and bottling equipment. 

Thanks


----------



## breakbeer (3/4/18)

If it was in infection the first glass would taste the same as the second, bad.

What makes you think its infected? If it's just the cloudiness, your just tipping too much sediment into your glass


----------



## pnorkle (3/4/18)

Just looks cloudy to me - which is quite probable if you're emptying out the whole rest of the bottle into your second glass. Just an aside, I wouldn't bother with putting your bottles in a dishwasher, going to do bugger all to the inside of the bottle if you think about it. Try soaking them in Sodium Perc overnight, rinsing, and then using a no-rinse sanitiser prior to bottling.

Edit - and what @breakbeer said.


----------



## Coodgee (3/4/18)

yeah mate you're probably just stirring up the sediment in the bottom of the bottle. Pour it gently and leave the last couple of centimetres worth of beer in the bottle.


----------



## brewgasm (4/4/18)

It is possible when bottling to have some bottles of infected and some not. I would wash bottles by hand, soak them in sodium percabonate for 10 minutes then use a short contact time sanitiser (ideally phosphoric acid as secondary fermentation in the bottle will likely remove all traces of it)


----------



## brewgasm (4/4/18)

these things are great for sanitation, 3 or 4 pumps then onto a sanitised bottle tree and your done


----------



## yankinoz (4/4/18)

mikec said:


> Wheat extract cans are only 50% wheat though aren't they? So he's only got 25% wheat.



Briess LME and DME are 65% wheat.


----------



## bearbeerbare (4/4/18)

I’m very cautious not to get sediment in the glass. 
After pouring the first glass it’s like there is some sort of reaction in the bottle once the first has been poured


----------



## brewgasm (4/4/18)

You should pour the entire bottle in one action. That's why I used euro-stubbies when I bottled. If you are using long necks I would grab some glass jugs from kmart or something. I have some glass ones that look like the jugs at the pub.


----------



## brewgasm (4/4/18)

. These cost $3. Just pre chill the Jug, poor gently in a single action and your in business


----------



## bearbeerbare (4/4/18)

brewgasm said:


> View attachment 112164
> . These cost $3. Just pre chill the Jug, poor gently in a single action and your in business



Great idea. Thanks


----------

